# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Reductil

## trampell

Is min of meer uit de handel,artsen word aangeraden het niet meer voor te schrijven,apothekers om het niet meer te leveren

----------


## spruce

Reductil is idd niet verantwoord om te gebruiken. Ik heb het een tijdje gebruikt vorig jaar en ik vond het maar niets.

----------


## sietske763

reductil wordt wel degelijk gebruikt, nu onder de naam alli en minder sterk

----------

